# My BKK panda snootie is berried...yay!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the female panda baby that was born in Jan this year to my BKK 1 bar female (since deceased) It has grown up in my 15 gallon tank and today I noticed she's berried. I don't know if its one of my WR/BB/BKK males, but a Taiwan for sure.

I thought she was looking fat, but its soooo hard to tell with these BKKs and especially when the black part is where the eggs usually are seen, you just cannot see them until closer to the time....so she's probably about 1 week away maybe 2 at the most.

I named her snootie as she was the only baby to survive the disaster I had in the early part of the year where I lost 9 babies to a chemical from a plant.

She always was the biggest baby and looked to have her nose in the air, so she got named Snootie.

Now we wait to see what she pops out.


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

You have breeding magic fingers


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Yep, she does. Makes me jealous. But I did find some baby fire reds in my tank, so I guess at least one of the girls got busy.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's snootie. Sorry about the scratches, but at least you can see her expanding belly.
What I like about this Panda is the glossy sheen on her shell...cool.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Now my Blue Panda is also berried....cool. I have 2 more mammas having babies soon.


----------

